# منتديات القانون الخاص > فلسفة القانون وتاريخة >  التاريخ الكنعاني!

## هيثم الفقى

مراحل التأريخ الكنعاني :
أولا :ـ المرحلة القديمة ( الأصول ) 3000ـ 4000  ق.م

 قد تخطئ التقديرات في التاريخ أعلاه بمدة قد تصل الى  5000سنة ، وهذا لاضطراب الموجود من الدلائل حول بداية نشأة الكنعانيين و  موطنهم الأصلي .. لنستعرض النظريات التي وضعت لاقتراح المكان الأول  للكنعانيين ..

 1 ـ جزيرة العرب :

 قد تكون نظرية أن الكنعانيين أصلهم من جزيرة العرب ، هي الأكثر شيوعا بين  النظريات ، لا للكنعانيين وحدهم بل ذهب كثير من العلماء أن أصل الساميين  كلهم من جزيرة العرب ، وهي نظرية أقرب للاعتقاد منها للحقيقة لندرة الوقائع  المدونة التي بالنقوش والآثار ..

 ويرى البعض أن هذه النظرية تصلح  لهجرة واحدة حدثت حوالي 2500ق م وذهبت باتجاه الصحراء السورية العراقية ،  فانقسمت الى قسمين : الأموريين الذين بقوا في تلك الصحراء ، ثم اختلط قسم  منهم بأهل العراق القديم واصطبغوا بالمؤثرات الحضارية العراقية ، وقسم  استمر في هجرته نحو سواحل المتوسط وهم الكنعانيون . وهو سيناريو مكرر نراه  في كل الهجرات السامية في النصوص التاريخية .

 2  ـ سواحل الخليج العربي :

 طرح هذا الرأي العلاَمة (  سترابون) وقال : إن سكان الخليج العربي كانوا يسمون مدنهم بأسماء المدن  الكنعانية ( صور ، صيدا ، أرواد ، جبيل ) ورجح أن تكون تلك المدن أقدم من  التي على سواحل المتوسط .. كما أن معابدهم القديمة ، تتشابه مع معابد  الكنعانيين .. فافترض أن الهجرة تمت من الخليج العربي باتجاه البصرة ثم  بلاد الشام .

3 ـ سواحل البحر الأحمر :

 هذا الرأي تبناه ( هيرودوتس ) باعتبار أن طبائع الكنعانيين  والفينيقيين وهم اسمان لشعب واحد ، هي طبائع ساحلية ، فافترض أنهم قدموا من  سواحل البحر الأريتيري ( الأحمر ) .

 4 ـ سيناء  والنقب :

 ظهر في بعض وثائق ( رأس شمرا ) ما يشير الى أن  سكانها قدموا من شبه جزيرة سيناء أو من النقب ، ومن جزيرة العرب و من سواحل  البحر الأحمر معا .

5 ـ مصر :

 كان للعلاقة المتميزة بين الكنعانيين و المصريين أثر كبير في ظهور رأي  قديم مفاده أنهما من أصل واحد . ويظهر هذا الرأي من خلال الأساطير التي  جمعها المؤرخ الإغريقي ( إيسوب ) التي ترى بأن الإلهين ( قدم وفينيق) جاءا  من مدينة ( طيبة) المصرية ليتملكا مدن صور وصيدا . وقد ذهبت التوراة في هذا  المنحى إذ سلخت الكنعانيين من سلالة سام لتضع ( كنعان و مصراييم ) من  سلالة حام ( سفر التكوين 6:10)

----------


## هيثم الفقى

ثانيا ـ المرحلة الشامية (  3000ـ 1200 ق. م )

 بدأت هذه المرحلة مبكرة إبان بدء  العصور التاريخية ، حيث بدأت الهجرة الكنعانية من السواحل العراقية للخليج  العربي وضفاف الفرات الجنوبي ، وربما اتخذ مسار هذه الهجرة طريقين : الأول  مع نهر الفرات صعودا ، ثم الاتجاه الى السواحل الشامية الشمالية وتأسيس مدن  ( رأس من شمرا ) و (أوجاريت) و(أرواد) و (جبيل) و (صيدا) و (صور) .. أي  سواحل سوريا ولبنان .

 أما الهجرة الثانية ، فكانت برا باتجاه  فلسطين مباشرة ، وقد أسسوا أو سكنوا مدنا برية مثل ( قادش و بيت شان و شكيم  وأريحا وبوس (أورشليم ) وبئر سبع و مجدو والسامرة .. الخ ) . ومدنا ساحلية  مثل (عكا و دور و يافا و غزة الخ ) .. وقد كانت المدن تعبر عن اسمها  الكنعاني ( رأس شمرا ) والسامرة
 وهي مشتقة من سام و شام و أصبح سكانها  فيما بعد شوام و شاميون الخ .

 وبالتأكيد فإن الكنعانيون لم يكونوا  أول من وطئ أرض سوريا أو فلسطين ، وعندما حضروا وجدوا في تلك الأرض أقوام  سبقتهم خصوصا في مناطق (تل المريبط) و (تل الرمد) و منطقة ( المنحطة ) و  (البيضا ) وغيرها .. فاندمج الكنعانيون مع السكان الأقدم .. ومع ذلك لم  يستطيعوا تكوين دولة موحدة واحدة ، بل كانت هناك دول ( المدن ) كما كانت  منتشرة تلك الظاهرة في تلك الأزمنة ، وكان لكل مدينة إلهها رغم أنه كان  هناك إله واحد لكل الكنعانيين . وقد أدى عدم تنسيق دول المدن فيما بينها  الى مشاكل كثيرة أمام العدو الخارجي .

ويمكن  تقسيم فترات التاريخ الكنعاني في بلاد الشام الى :

أ ـ فترة تأسيس المدن الكنعانية ( 3000ـ 2400ق.م)

 يربو عدد المدن التي عثر عليها و رد أصلها للكنعانيين في بلاد الشام عن  135 مدينة ، من أهمها رأس شمرا ، وأوغاريت ، وأرواد (جزيرة) وجبيل وبيروت و  صيدا وصور وعكا و عسقلان و أسدود و جت و غزة ، و قادش و بيسان و بيت إيل و  جبعون أريحا و يبوس (أورشليم) وبيت لحم و حبرون و عجلون وبئر السبع وغيرها  .. كما وجد 1200 قرية تعود نشأتها للكنعانيين .

ب ـ فترة النفوذ المصري ( 2400ـ 1500ق م ) :

  ابتدأت فترة النفوذ المصري على الساحل الشرقي للبحر المتوسط ، مع بداية  الأسرة السادسة ، وبالذات أيام الملك الأول من تلك الأسرة و اسمه (تتي) فقد  جهز جيشا بقيادة (وني) مكون من عشرات الألوف من الجنود . ويعتقد أن هذا  الإجراء جاء نتيجة تهديد بقطع خطوط التجارة التي تمر بفلسطين ، من قبل جهات  متمردة داخل تلك الأراضي ، أو من تهديد سومري في احتلال تلك المنطقة ، إذ  تزامن إجراء المصريين ، مع تحرك لقوات الملك السومري (لوكال زاليزي) .. وما  تلاها من تحرك لقوات الملك الأكدي ( سرجون ) .. للهيمنة على سواحل المتوسط  الشرقية .

 وبقيت بلاد كنعان تحت السيطرة المصرية حوالي ألف عام ،  ولم يجعلها تتخلص من السيطرة المصرية ، إلا أثناء حكم الرعاع و الهكسوس  لمصر زهاء قرنين من الزمان .. هذا مما حقق استقلالا للمدن الكنعانية .

 في حين برزت في تلك الفترة ممالك مثل (أوغاريت) وملكها (نقمد) ومملكة (رأس  شمرا) و (جبيل) وغيرها .


فترات التاريخ الكنعاني في بلاد الشام
ج ـ فترة الصراع المصري الحوري الحيثي (1200ـ 1500) ق م

 كان الملك الحيثي (خاتوشيلي الأول ) 1530ـ1570ق م .. قد مهد للنفوذ  الحيثي شمال سوريا ، عندما أسس أمارة في حلب ، واستطاع أن ينفصل بالنصف  الشمالي من سوريا و ينتزعها من النفوذ المصري ، وكان ذلك في عهد الملكة  (حتشبسوت) .. واستطاع النفوذ الحيثي أن يتوسع ، وبقي كذلك ، حتى استطاع  الملك (تحتمس الثالث) (1450ـ 1502ق م) أن يسترد النصف الشمالي من سوريا .  وهكذا استطاع تحتمس الثالث من خلال سبعة عشر حملة أن يحتل في آخرها حصن  قادش (حمص ) ، حيث تزعمت تلك المدينة الحلف المناوئ للمصريين .

  وبقيت الحروب بين الحيثين والمصريين ، حتى بعد وفاة تحتمس الثالث ومجيء  تحتمس الرابع .. ولكنها هدأت وانتهت تقريبا بعد أن تزوج فرعون مصر (أمنحوتب  الثالث ) من ابنة الملك الحوري (شوتارنا) .. وأنجبا ولدا هو (أخناتون)  الذي تنازل لأخواله عن حكم شمال سوريا ، وقيل أن هذا الاتفاق كان قبل  الزواج ..

 والجدير بالذكر أن التحالف المضاد للمصريين ، كان يتكون  من أمراء كنعانيين وأموريين وملوك الميتانيين ، وكان يسمى ( رابطة القسَم )  ..

 وبعد أن ضعف نفوذ المصريين بعد أن استلم الملك (أخناتون) حكم  مصر ، عاد نفوذ الحيثيين للبروز ثانية ، في عهد ملكهم المعروف (شوبيلو  ليوما ) .. فتنصل الأمراء الموالون للحكم في مصر وانضموا الى الملك الحيثي  الذي توسع فاستولى على بيروت وجبيل ..

 اغتنم تلك الفترة ملك طامح  هو (عبدي عشيرتا) انتزع الحكم عن طريق المراوغة والحيلة ، ووحد الإمارات  الكنعانية والأمورية ( حماة ، وسومورو ) وانفرد بشمال سوريا ، وفرض الجزية  ابنه (عزيزو) الذي تولى الحكم بعد وفاته .

 وبقيت البلاد هكذا حتى  اعتلى عرش مصر ( سيتوس الأول ) 1315ـ1301 ق . م .. فأدرك خطر الحيثيين ،  فقاد جيشه و احتل جنوب فلسطين و مجدو وحوران ولبنان الخ .. وتكررت حملاته ،  حتى أبرم صلحا أقر به الحيثيون سيطرة المصريين على جنوب بلاد الشام ، في  حين تركت شمال بلاد الشام للحيثيين ، واستمر الهدوء لمدة قرن من الزمان ..

 ولكن الهدوء لم يطل كثيرا ، فكانت العاصفة المدمرة قد هبت في مطلع  القرن الثاني عشر قبل الميلاد ، بتهديد عنيف تمثل بغزوات الفستو و  الآشوريين والعبريين لتدمر مدن بلاد الشام خلال قرنين من الزمان تدميرا  كاملا ..

فترات  التاريخ الكنعاني في بلاد الشام
 د ـ  فترة تدمير المدن (الغزو الفلستي والآشوري والعبري (1200ـ 1000) ق م :

الغزو الفلستي :

 سقطت الدولة  الحيثية عام 1190 ق م ، على يد قبائل غريبة عن المنطقة ، هاجمت من الغرب  والشمال الغربي ، ويعتقد أن هذا الغزو كان جزءا من حركة الغزو والهجرة التي  كانت تقوم بها القبائل الإغريقية من وسط وشمال أوروبا نزولا الى بلاد  اليونان واستمرارا الى آسيا الصغرى وسواحل المتوسط الشرقية.

 وكان  هذا الغزو يتم من خلال ثلاثة محاور :

المحور  الأول : من اليونان باتجاه آسيا الصغرى : وتكون من (الفريجيين  والمسيين والكاشكيين ) وقد دمر هذا المحور قلب الإمبراطورية الحيثية .

المحور الثاني : من كريت وقبرص : وتكوَن من  القبائل التي تجمعت هناك من (الشاردانية ) و ال (لوكية) وال ( ميسية) ،  وكان الغزو عن طريق البحر ، وتحالف مع القبائل الليبية ، لكن الملك المصري  (رمسيس الثالث) ردهم وأقف زحفهم ، وشتت شملهم ، فغزوا فلسطين من الجنوب  واحتلوها أثناء فرارهم من المصريين ..

المحور  الثالث : من كريت وقبرص الى السواحل الشامية : وتكون من قبائل  (فلستو ، والليرية والزاكارية ) .. ثم انضمت إليهم القبائل المهزومة من  رمسيس الثالث ، لتحتل تلك القبائل مجتمعة عموم الساحل الفلسطيني ، حيث  احتلت ( عكا و أسدود و عسقلان و جت وغزة ) .. وانصهرت هنا مع قبائل بحر  إيجة التي خربت (أوغاريت ) عام 1180 ق م .. والتي قضت عليها نهائيا وهكذا  انقسم الشريط الكنعاني الى قسمين : الثلثين العلويين للكنعانيين الذين  سيصبح منذ تلك اللحظة اسمهم (الفينيقيين ) والثلث السفلي للفلسطينيين .  وستتحالف هذه الكتلتين السياسيتين ضد العبريين فيما بعد .

الغزو الآشوري :

 تنفس الآشوريون الصعداء لما  حل بالإمبراطورية الحيثية ، خصمهم العتيد الذي حصر نفوذهم وجعله يتقوقع ..  فما أن زالت دولتهم حتى اجتاحوا جنوب سوريا ، وفرضوا الجزية على (أرواد)  بعد احتلالها .. واستغل الملك الآشوري (تجلات بلاسر الأول ) 1116ـ1090ق م  .. وجوده في لبنان ليقطع خشب الأرز الذي يرتبط بالأساطير العراقية في موضوع  الخلود (ملحمة كلكامش) .

 الغزو العبري :

 تكاد المصادر المتيسرة لأيدي المؤرخين ، محصورة بما دون العبريون  أنفسهم فلم يتم لحد الآن إيجاد حفريات تؤكد إدعاءاتهم المليئة بالمغالطات ،  والتي تسللت الى كتب التاريخ ، ليعيد المؤرخون اعتمادها كأسس تأريخية ،  فقولهم أن جن سليمان قد بنا تدمر ، في حين تذكر الحفريات الآشورية أن الملك  (شلمن ناصر الثالث) جد الملك الآشوري المذكور أعلاه ، قد ذكر أنه حاصر  تدمر لثلاثة شهور دون أن يستطيع فتحها ، وهو دحض لادعاءات اليهود  واليونانيين والرومان .. أما العبريين وإدعائهم بأن جن سليمان هم من بنوا  تدمر وسليمان ابن داوود و داوود ابن شاؤول الذي كان ملكا عام 1020 ق م يبين  كذبهم وافترائهم ..

 لكن العبريين استطاعوا أن يسيطروا في عهد  شاؤول على فلسطين عدا الساحل منها .. وكان ذلك في حدود عام 1000 ق م ..  ولكن مملكتهم قد انقسمت في عهد سليمان الى قسمين ( السامرة ويهودا ) ..

 ويعتقد أن المعارضين للسكان الأصليين هم من أوجد تلك الشرذمة في  المنطقة والتي حاولت طيلة وجودها الانخراط بالمنطقة وسكانها ، تتقرب من  الأنبياء تارة وتقتلهم في النهاية .. وهذا دأبهم منذ دخلوا تحت مسميات  مختلفة منذ الألف الأول قبل الميلاد أو قبله بقليل ( مع الفصل بين الأدعياء  و ما ترك نبي الله ابراهيم عليه السلام من أتقياء اعتنقوا في النهاية  ديانة الرسل الذين تلوهم ) .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المرحلة الفينيقية (1200ـ 232  ق م ) :
 أ ـ الفينيقيون الشرقيون (  1200ـ 232 ق م ) :

 بعد أن دمرت معظم المدن الكنعانية  البرية والساحلية على أيدي الغزاة المختلفين من فلستينيين و آشوريين  وعبريين ، مرت المدن والحضارة الكنعانية بمنحدر خطير وطويل من الاحتلال و  الغزو الجديد على أيدي المصريين والآشوريين والفرس والبابليين والإغريق  والرومان والبيزنطيين ، تم بعد كل ذلك فقدان البلاد هويتها الكنعانية ..

 1 ـ الاحتلال المصري :

 قام  الفرعون (بسوينس) من الأسرة (الحادية والعشرين)، في حدود 1000ق م ، بالهجوم  من جديد على جنوبي فلسطين واستولى على مدينة (جزر) الكنعانية وأحرقها ..

 وفي فترة حكم الفرعون (شيشناق الأول) والتي امتدت بين 950ـ929 ق م  استنجد ملك إسرائيل (يربهام) بالملك المصري لينصره على ملك يهودا (رحبعام) ،  فجهز الفرعون (شيشناق الأول) جيشا قويا انطلق به من عاصمته (بوبيتيس) في  الشرقية واكتسح فلسطين و151 مدينة في آسيا .. واستولى على كنوز الملك  سليمان أثناء إسقاط مملكة يهودا (ملكها رحبعام) .. فتراكضت الزعامات  الكنعانية وولاة فينيقيا على كسب ود هذا الفرعون القوي ..

 2 ـ الاحتلال الآشوري :

 يعتبر عهد الملك  (آشور دان الثاني) 930ـ910ق م .. هو الأهم بين المحاولات العراقية للسيطرة  على فلسطين وبلاد الشام .. ثم تجددت تلك المحاولات بخلفائه الملك (آشور  ناصر بال الثاني) 883ـ859ق م ثم في عهد ابنه (شلما نصر الثالث ) 860ـ825 ق م  .. الذي كان يأخذ الجزية من المدن الكنعانية ، ولما رفضت أرواد الدفع  هزمها في معركة حاسمة .. ثم تلاه (أدد) الذي غزا سوريا عام 805 ق م ..

 وكان بسط السيادة الآشورية على سوريا يتمثل بأخذ الجزية ، أكثر من كونه  احتلالا .. وبقيت الأمور هادئة بين 805 و 745 ق م عندما اعتلى عرش آشور (  تجلات بلاسر الثالث ) والذي فرض الجزية على سوريا وصيدا وصور .

  ولكن صور استطاعت في عهد الملك الآشوري ( شلما نصر الخامس) أن تدمر أسطوله  الذي كان يجوب شرق المتوسط .. وأسرت 500 ملاح آشوري ..

 وتصاعد  العنف الآشوري في عهد الأسرة السرجونية التي لم تعد تكتفي بالجزية بل  بالاحتلال ، وقد قسمت البلاد الى ثلاث ولايات (صيدا وصور وسميرا) .. وقد  حرض فرعون مصر (طبرقا) صور على الانفصال عن الدولة الآشورية فاستجابت له ،  لكن الملك الآشوري (اسرحدون) كان لها بالمرصاد .

3 ـ الاحتلال البابلي :

 سقطت الإمبراطورية  الآشورية عام 612ق م .. فتنفست المدن الكنعانية الصعداء ، لكن الفرعون  المصري (نخاو ) أراد استغلال تلك الضعضعة في الوضع العراقي، فحاول بسط  نفوذه على كل بلاد الشام ، لكنه اصطدم بانتباه الملك البابلي (نبوخذ نصر)  الذي انتصر على فرعون مصر في معركة (قرقيش) عام 605م .. وكان هذا الانتصار  إيذانا باحتلال بابلي لكل بلاد الشام، وبالرغم من أن نبوخذ نصر قد وضع ولاة  وحكام إداريين من الفينيقيين إلا أنه سرعان ما استبدلهم ببابليين ..

4 ـ الاحتلال الفارسي :

 ظل حكام المدن  الشامية البابليون ، وبعد سقوط بابل على يد (كورش) الفارسي ، هم من يحكمون  المدن في بلاد الشام باسم الدولة الفارسية .. وبعد أن تولى (قمبيز) الحكم  استبدلهم بحكام فرس، وقد كانت بلاد الشام تشكل في أحلام الفارسيين نقطة  انطلاق لإفريقيا .. ففهم سكان مدن بلاد الشام تلك الأحلام وعرضوا مساعدتهم  للفرس مقابل إعطائهم حرية في التحركات التجارية البحرية وجعلهم يحكمون  أنفسهم بما يشبه الحكم الذاتي ..وكان لهم ذلك .. فاتحدت مدن (أرواد وصيدا  وصور) وأنشأت مدينة تكون مركزا للتنسيق هي مدينة تريبوليس (طرابلس اليوم في  لبنان طبعا) .. وكان ذلك في القرن الرابع قبل الميلاد ، وقد أطلق الإغريق  عليها هذا الاسم وهو يدل دلالة واضحة على اتحاد المدن الثلاثة وتمثيل تلك  المدينة لهم ( تري : ثلاثة .. بوليس : مدينة ) .

 وقبل نهاية الحكم  الفارسي ثارت مدينة صيدا فدمرها الفرس تدميرا شاملا ، ثم جاء الاسكندر  المقدوني الذي هزم الفرس عام 333 ق م في معركة إيسوس . وقد قاومت صور طويلا  قبل أن يحتلها الاسكندر .. وبمجيء الإغريق، أخذت الحضارة الفينيقية  بالاضمحلال نتيجة انصهارها بالثقافة اليونانية ومن بعدها الرومانية في عام  64 ق م ..

الفينيقيون  الغربيون (البونيون والقرطاجيون)

 1200ـ 146 ق م

 بعد مرور قرنين من الزمان مليئين بالأسى والدمار للمدن الكنعانية  والفينيقية شرق المتوسط، وبعد الغزوات من شعوب وقبائل خارجة عن المنطقة،  وجد أهالي المدن أن لا رابط يربطهم و يجمع صفوفهم ليستعيدوا قوتهم في درء  الأخطار الخارجية. بعد ذلك كله ضجر الفينيقيون وهم سادة البحار في ذلك  الزمان وأصحاب أعظم أساطيله، وكونهم تجارا فوق كل ذلك دفعتهم تلك الظروف  الى الهجرة صوب السواحل الإفريقية على البحر المتوسط والمحيط الأطلسي، كذلك  كان هناك نصيب من تلك الهجرات الى السواحل الأوروبية.

1ـ المرحلة الفينيقية (الانتشار والاستيطان 1200ـ814 ق م) :

 ربما تكون هجرات الفينيقيين الى خارج بلادهم قد سبقت تاريخ 1200ق م  لكن المؤكد أن بحارة الفينيقيين (الكنعانيين) قد تعرفوا على مناطق كثيرة،  ويمكننا تقسيم المناطق التي انتشر واستوطن فيها الفينيقيون الى أربعة :

أ ـ جزر البحر الأبيض المتوسط :

  كريت : أسهم الكنعانيون بالإضافة الى المصريين بصبغ حضارة جزيرة (كريت)  صبغة واضحة متأثرة بالحضارة الكنعانية والمصرية، ولا يفهم من أن الكنعانيين  أو المصريين قد استعمروا (كريت)، بل أن هناك تواصل حضاري ابتدأ منذ الألف  الثالث قبل الميلاد ..

 قبرص : تشير الحفريات أن (صور) قد اقتسمت  إدارة جزيرة قبرص منذ القرن الحادي عشر قبل الميلاد .. وقد بقي جزء من قبرص  تحت إدارة صور و حكمها حتى عام 450ق م عندما ضم (بطليموس الأول) ذلك الجزء  لحكمه في مصر. ومن المستوطنات الأخرى في جزيرة قبرص، فقد خضعت (جولجوي)  و(ايدليون) و(تلماوس) و (ماريون) و (لابيتوس) للحكم الآشوري لفترة طويلة .

 صقلية و مالطة : استوطن الفينيقيون في (سيلينونتي) و (موتيا) و  (بالرمو) و(سولونتو) في (صقلية). كما استوطن الفينيقيون في مالطة و في  (جوزو) و (بانتلليريا) و(لامبيدوس).

 وكذلك استوطن الفينيقيون  (سردينيا) خصوصا في (نورا، سوليس، كارلوفورت، ثاروس) كما استوطنوا جزيرة  كورسيكا .. واستوطنوا جزر (البليار) وجزر (إيجة) مثل ( تكوس، كيثيرا،  ميلوس، ثيرا) .

 ب ـ السواحل الأوروبية للبحر  الأبيض المتوسط:

 وصل الفينيقيون اسبانيا في القرن الثاني  عشر قبل الميلاد، حيث أنشئوا مدن (قادس) والذي يعني باللغة الفينيقية  (السور) على الساحل الجنوبي لأسبانيا غرب جبل طارق عام 1110 ق م . كما  أنشئوا مدينة (تارتيتوس) جنوب غرب أسبانيا التي عرفت ب (تارشيش)، وكذلك  مدينة (قرشيش) والاسم يعني بالفينيقية (المنجم) أو مكان صهر .

 وصل  الفينيقيون الى اليونان في القرن الحادي عشر قبل الميلاد وأنشئوا مدن  (كومايس المعروفة الآن بكوماي) و كورنثوس و ساموس (يعني بالفينيقية الشمس و  رودس . وذلك تزامن مع انقضاء حضارة (موكناي) في اليونان على أيدي أقوام  البحر و (الدوريون) .

ج ـ السواحل الآسيوية  للبحر الأبيض المتوسط :

 كان للفينيقيين حضور واضح في  السواحل الآسيوية رغم قوة (الحيثيين) في آسيا الصغرى ، فقد ظهرت آثارهم  واضحة في مدينة (ياليسوس) و جزيرة (رودس) ومدينة (أفيسوس) ومدينة (ساردس)  ومدن أخرى.

د ـ السواحل الإفريقية للبحر  المتوسط:

 التواجد الفينيقي على السواحل الإفريقية بشكله  التجاري قديم جدا، كذلك فإن الجانب الديني موجود أيضا، فقد وجد بالإسكندرية  التي كان اسمها قبل الاحتلال اليوناني (فاروس) حي من أحياء (منف) يسمى  (ساحة صور) .. وكانت السواحل المصرية محطات تجارية أكثر من كونها مستوطنات  فينيقية.

 أما في ليبيا فقد أنشأ الفينيقيون مدينة (أوبا) أو (  أوبا ملكرت) أو (ماكاريا) وكلها أسماء لمدينة (طرابلس الحالية) ومدينة  (صبرات) وتعني سوق القمح، وهي مدينة (صبرا) الحالية، ومدينة (لبكي) وهي  مدينة (لبدة) الحالية. ومدن أخرى ثانوية (كفالي) و (غرافارا) و (زوفيس) .

 في السواحل التونسية أسسوا مدينة (أوتيكا) عام 1100 ق م ، ومدينة  (هاردميتم) و (هيو، عنابة) و (تابسوس) و(أخولا) و (قرطاجة) التي تأسست عام  814 ق م . والتي سيكون لها الشأن الأعظم في تاريخ الفينيقيين الغربيين،  وكذلك (هرماكون) و (رأس بون) و (حضرموت) التي أصبح اسمها(سوسة).

  وفي السواحل الجزائرية أسسوا مدن (فيليب فيل) و (قسطنطينية) التي كان اسمها  (كرت) أي القرية ومدينة (تشوللو) و (جيجلي) و(تيباسا) و(جواريا) .

 وفي السواحل الغربية أسسوا مدن (ميليللا) و (ايمسا) و (سدي عبد السلام) و  (تامودا) و (ليكسوس) على الساحل الأطلسي، وكان اسمها (تشميش) أي مدينة  (الشمس) ومنها انطلقوا لاكتشاف مجاهل الأطلسي، ومدينة طنجة و مليلة  والصويرة و مولي بوسلوام ..

 يشير هذا الانتشار والاستيطان  الواسعين الى أن الفينيقيين قد أسسوا فيما بين القرون الثانية عشر والسادس  قبل الميلاد، إمبراطورية يحق لنا أن نسميها(إمبراطورية حوض البحر  المتوسط).. ولكن ظهور الإغريق ثم الرومان أنهى تلك الإمبراطوري

الفينيقيون الغربيون (البونيون  والقرطاجيون)

2ـ المرحلة البونية  814ـ 550 ق م :

 يشير مصطلح (البوني) أو (الفوني) الى  (الفينيقي)، ولكن ذكره هنا بهذا الشكل، للتمييز بين تلك المرحلة وسابقتها،  حيث ساد استخدام مصطلح (بوني) عند الرومان، في حين شاع استخدام مصطلح  (فينيقي) عند (الإغريق) ..

 وتبدأ تلك المرحلة منذ تأسيس مدينة  (قرطاج) عام 814 ق م . وتنتهي بظهور الأسرة (الماجونية) في قرطاج حيث بدأت  قرطاج بعدها تلعب الدور السياسي والحضاري المعروف لها وتمتد كدولة كبيرة  تشمل سواحل شمال إفريقيا من خليج (سرت) شرقا حتى سواحل المحيط الأطلسي  غربا.

 هناك معلومات تفيد بأن مدينة (صور) الفينيقية على السواحل  اللبنانية، لعبت دورا بارزا منذ بداية الألف الأول قبل الميلاد في هجرة  وتنظيم هجرة الفينيقيين الى شمال إفريقيا، وبشكل خاص الى تونس، وأن (صور)  تعتبر الأم المباشرة لمدينة (قرطاج)، وهناك حكاية تعتبر من الميثولوجيا حول  تأسيس الأميرة الصورية (إليسا) أخت الملك الصوري (بيجمالون) لمدينة  (قرطاج)، وهي حكاية تتأرجح بين الأسطورة والواقع ويمكن أن نمر عليها فيما  بعد.

 ومن المعروف أن شمال إفريقيا كانت مسكونة من قبائل ليبية  وبربرية، ويعتقد أنه لم يحدث تصادم بين تلك القبائل والفينيقيين، ولم يحدث  أن تم إبادة أو قضاء على طرف، لأن طابع الهجرات الفينيقية كانت تجارية  واقتصادية وليست ذات طابع عدواني، ومن المحتمل أن تكون عمليات توافق  وانصهار بين الطرفين.

 وقد كان لموقع قرطاج السهلي وابتعادها عن  السواحل ذات الطابع الصخري، يسمح لها بالتوغل في الداخل، أكثر من المراكز  التجارية الأخرى.

 كان اسم قرطاج الفينيقي (قرت حشدت) أي القرية  الجديدة، وكان لها اتصال منذ تأسيسها بالحصن الجنوبي (بيرسا) قرب (لوكرام)  ثم بقاعدة (أوتيكا) المجاورة ومدينة (حضرموت) في تونس. وقد نهضت قرطاج  بسرعة لأن مؤسسيها من كبار أغنياء (صور) وأمرائها، فأخذت منذ نشأتها طابعا  ملكيا فخما، آخذة من صور خبرتها وثروتها وصفوتها.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

ـ المرحلة القرطاجية (550ـ 146 ق م) :

أ ـ تأسيس دولة قرطاج :

 مع مطلع القرن السابع  قبل الميلاد، تأسست دولة قرطاج، واعتلى عرشها (ماجو) أبو الأسرة الماجونية  واستطاع تشكيل جيش قوي من البربر والقبائل واليونانيين وكل من أراد  الانخراط (كمرتزقة) في الجيش .. وعقد (ماجو) اتفاقات مع الطليان على عدم  اعتداء وحصن المدن الساحلية، ومن الممكن القول أن سيطرته شملت شمال إفريقيا  عدا مصر .

 ب ـ فترة الصراع القرطاجي الإغريقي :

 كانت أول معركة بين الإغريق و القرطاجيين عام 600ق م ، حيث انهزم  القرطاجيون في تلك المعركة التي نشبت بعد تأسيس الإغريق مستعمرة لهم في  (مرسيليا) وتحدوا القرطاجيين ..

 في عام 550 ق م نجح القائد  القرطاجي (مالخوس) في إلحاق هزيمة بالإغريق في صقلية واحتل جزءا منها، ثم  توجه الى سردينيا لكنه هزم فيها، وفي عام 535ق م اشتبك الأسطولان اليوناني  والقرطاجي واندحر الإغريق وتم احتلال سردينيا من القرطاجيين الذين أعطوا  حكمها لحلفائهم أهل (أتروريا) ..

 لقد تعاقب على حكم (قرطاج) كل من  مالغوس و ماجون (مؤسس الأسرة الماجونية) و(هامليكار) .. ولكن بعد أن تقاسم  القرطاجيون حكم إيطاليا مع الأتروسكيين .. حيث كان نصيبهم جنوب إيطاليا  بسهولها الواسعة، حدث تطور بعد انتصار الإغريق على الفرس في معركة (سلاميس)  البحرية، استعادوا سيطرتهم على إيطاليا و قتلوا القائد القرطاجي  (هامليكار) وعينوا حكاما على قرطاج أسموهم القضاة، إذ تكون مجلس من مائة  شخص يرأسه (قاضي) يرتبط بالإغريق.

 هانيبال بن جزجو :

 في  عام 409 ق م، وانتقاما لمقتل القائد القرطاجي (هامليكار)، هاجم القائد  (هانيبال) صقلية ودمر مدن (سيلبنونتة و هميرا وأغريقنتوم) وقتل من فيها..  وزحف ليواصل انتصاراته، لكنه مات بمرض الطاعون عام 406 ق م .

  هيميلكو :

 خلف القائد (هيميلكو) سلفه هانيبال، واستمر بمهاجمة  الإغريق، حتى أنهى مرض الطاعون ثورته فعقد صلحا مع الإغريق تنازلوا فيه له  عن ثلث صقلية.

 واستمر النزاع اليوناني القرطاجي حتى اتصل بظهور  الاسكندر المكدوني للسيطرة على جزر البحر المتوسط لما لها من أهمية  استراتيجية 

الصراع القرطاجي ـ الروماني  (الحروب البونية) :

 قبل تلك الحروب كانت روما منشغلة  بوضعها الداخلي وهو المحيط الأوروبي لها، في حين كانت قرطاج منشغلة في  وضعها الداخلي الذي يعتبر الوسط الإفريقي محيطا لها.. وبعد أن استولت روما  على كل إيطاليا ومن بعدها اليونان، كان لا بد أن تنظر الى الجزر في البحر  المتوسط والتي كانت تخضع معظمها لسيطرة القرطاجيين .. فدارت حروب بين  القوتين استمرت 118سنة.

1ـ الحرب البونية  الأولى (264ـ 231) ق م

 كان السبب لهذه الجولة من الحروب،  هو محاولة روما السيطرة على صقلية، في حين السبب الثانوي كان طموح روما في  السيطرة على سردينيا وهو السبب المباشر لتلك الجولة من الحروب، إذ غزا  مرتزقة طليان مدينة (مسينا) في صقلية واستولوا عليها، فهب حاكم (سيركوز)  والقرطاجيون لإنهاء هذا الوضع الشاذ، فاستنجد المرتزقة بروما .. فبدأت  الحرب.

 ولكن حاكم سيركوز قد خذل القرطاجيين فانسحبوا الى البحر  ليخوضوا حربا مع اسطول روما الفتي، فدحرهم وأنزل قواته في (عنابة) .. فهب  (همليكار برقة) لمحاربتهم ونجح في طردهم بعد أن أسر قائدهم.. لكن الرومان  عاودوا الكرة وأعيد انهزامهم. حيث دارت معركة فاصلة في صقلية عام 241 ق م  انتصر فيها الرومان مع اتفاقية بإقرار القرطاجيين بهزيمتهم والتعهد بدفع  جزية لمدة عشرين عاما.

 وبعد ذلك خرج ملوك (ليبيا) على القرطاجيين،  فانشغلوا بالحروب الداخلية، فاستغل الرومان الفرصة فاحتلوا سردينيا  وكورسيكا .

2ـ الحروب البونية الثانية (218ـ  202) ق م :

 حاولت قرطاج أن تعوض خسارتها الكبيرة في الحروب  البونية الأولى، فشددت على بناء قوتها الداخلية وإعادة بناء أساطيلها،  والتوجه نحو شبه جزيرة إيبيريا (اسبانيا ) حيث قام همليكار (حاكم) برقة  بقيادة هذا المشروع، ثم أكمله زوج ابنته ( هروبال) الذي بنى مدينة  (قرطاجنة) أي قرطاج الجديدة، على سواحل اسبانيا المتوسطية .

 وبدأت  الحرب البونية الثانية مع تولي (هانيبال) ابن حاكم (برقة) الحكم في دولة  قرطاج، حيث وضع خطة للإلتفاف على روما من الأعلى، فبعد أن هزم حلفائها في  اسبانيا، اخترق جبال الألب الوعرة (12000قدم) ، ثم عبر مضيق الرون ثم عاد  فعبر السلاسل المتبقية من جبال الألب، على رأس جيش جرار تتقدمه الأفيال،  وكان ذلك عام 218 ق م فخاض معركة (بلاسنتيا) مع القبائل الخالية والكلتية،  وبعدها نزل الى حوض نهر البو حيث كان الرومان بانتظاره.

 وفي  إيطاليا خاض (هانيبال) ثلاث معارك ضارية انتصر فيها انتصارا ساحقا، وكان  مهيئا لحصار روما، لكن الرومان انتبهوا لمسألة إذ ضربوا بقواتهم مدن  سيراكوز وقرطاجنة و ميناروس، ولطول الزمن في الحرب حيث انقضت 15سنة  وهانيبال في إيطاليا، طلب أهل قرطاج من هانيبال العودة لنصرتهم، فعاد ومني  بهزيمة بمعركة فاصلة في (زاما) .. اضطرته للتحالف مع السلوقيين في الشرق،  لكن دون جدوى، فلما أحس بانهيار قواته انتحر.

3ـ  الحرب البونية الثالثة 149ـ 146 ق م:

 رغم الخسارة التي  لحقت بقرطاج في الحرب الثانية، فقد أزمع قادتها على إعادة العافية  لاقتصادها وجيشها، واستطاعت خلال عشرين عاما أن تقترب من الوصول الى ترميم  أوضاعها بشكل كامل .. إلا أن حادثة وقعت أربكت اكتمال بناء قوتها، إذ لجأ  إليها أحد الثوار ضد قائد (نوميديا) ، فلاحقه القائد (كانو) الذي لم يستأذن  من قادة قرطاج ولا روما بتلك الملاحقة، فراعه ما رأى من استعدادات  القرطاجيين لاستعادة قوتهم، وعلمت روما بالأمر وكانت على خلاف مع (كانو)  وعلمت باستعداد قرطاج لترميم وضعها، فاعتبرت ذلك العمل ذريعة، وحلف قادتها  أن يمحو قرطاج من الوجود.

 طلب الرومان من القرطاجيين إخلاء  مدينتهم والابتعاد عنها ليتسنى لهم تدميرها، فرفض القرطاجيون وأحسوا بالخطر  فدافعوا عن مدينتهم ثلاث سنوات متواصلة حتى دخلها القائد الروماني  (اميليانوس) ودمرها شر تدمير وشتت أهلها إذ باع الرجال والنساء كعبيد في  أصقاع الأرض، وسمى البلاد (إفريقيا) وجعل (أوتيكا) عاصمة لها وأصبحت تابعة  للحكم الروماني .. ليغيب نجم الفينيقيين الى غير رجعة.

المثولوجيا الكنعانية :

 (  دراسة في الآلهة والأساطير والرموز الكنعانية)

 لقد كان  لاكتشافات عام 1929 على يد المنقبين والآثاريين، لألواح طينية من الكنوز  الأوغاريتية في صور وقبرص و قرطاج الأثر الأكبر في تقليل ضبابية علاقة  الآلهة عند الكنعانيين وأنسابها وموقعها في المثولوجيا الكنعانية .. وقد  رأى البعض سلوك تتبع شجرة الآلهة عند الكنعانيين كطريق أولي والطريق الثاني  سيعتمد الألواح الأوغاريتية واعتبارها المرجع الأكثر عراقة حيث يعود  تاريخها الى القرن الخامس عشر قبل الميلاد.

 تتكون شجرة الآلهة  الكنعانية من أربعة أجيال كبرى يحتوي كل جيل على مجموعة من الآلهة وهي كما  يلي:

1ـ جيل الآلهة القديمة (8000ـ 17000) ق م

 ظهرت في تلك الفترة أقوام استدل على اسمها من الحفريات فكانت  (الكبارية و النطوفية) .. وقد وجد لها بعض التماثيل الآدمية والحيوانية،  تعود الى العصر النطوفي القديم ، في (عين الملاحة) و(عين صخري) و(مغارة  الواد).. وقد وجد في (عين صخري) تمثال عمره يزيد على 15000سنة يسمى تمثال  (العاشقين) لشخصين متعانقين نُحت ببراعة نادرة ويمثل أولى آلهة بلاد الشام .

 أما في عصر (النيوليت الشامي) (4500ـ 8500) ق م فهناك الآلهة الأم  الأفعوانية الشكل وقد وجدت في منطقة(المنحطة) والدمى الجالسة في منطقة  (البيضا) ..وتماثيل تؤكد نفس المغزى في (تل المريبط وشاروهان) للآلهة الأم  بصورة مركبة تحتوي على الأنثى والحيوان والأفعى والشكل الشيطاني الغريب  وربما قصد بها لتحتوي على قوى الطبيعة كلها.. وهذا ما وجد أيضا في (تل  الرمد) في سوريا.

 أما في العصر النحاسي (3200ـ 4000) قبل الميلاد،  فقد وجد في جدارية (تليلات الغول) الأردنية نجمة ثمانية تدخل في نجمة  ثمانية ثانية ثم تدخل النجمة ثالثة أخرى ثمانية الشكل .. حيث تظهر قوى  النجوم ذكورها وإناثها في تلك الجدارية .

 هذا التقديم لما قبل  ظهور الكنعانيين، لكي نعلم كيف تم ارتباط معتقداتهم بما قبلها.. لكن  التضليل الذي حدث في تسلسل الآلهة جاء على يد أحد كهنة (جبيل) الذي وضع على  رأس الآلهة، الإله الذكر (عيلون) كإله أول وزوج للإلهة (بيروت) أو (بارات)  .. وكان انتماؤه لمدينة بيروت، هو ما جعله يضع هذا التمييز .. لكن (عيلون)  الذي ظهر في التوراة و نصوص (رأس شمرا) ليس بتلك الأهمية.

 لكن  إذا ما أريد لوضع البحث بخط أكثر نزاهة ودون تأثر بعوامل مربكة، فعلينا  تتبع التشابه بين الأسماء (الأكدية والبابلية) من جهة، وبين أسماء الآلهة  الكنعانية ـ وهي ليست بعيدة ـ، فعلى سبيل المثال يرد في الحفريات الأكدية  القديمة اسم لآلهة (تيامت) ويقابلها عند الكنعانيين (يمو). ولكن الكنعانيون  وضعوه في أسفل درجات سلم الآلهة .. ففي حين هو أنثى عند الأكديين، نراه  أنثى قد تحولت الى ذكر عند الكنعانيين .. لكن تحوله كاذب وهو إله (البحر ـ  اليم) المندحر عندما صرعه وهزمه الإله (بعل) .

 وهذا الإله ليس  بعيدا عن إله السومريين (تمو) وهي إلهة أنثى .. وفي البحث عن آلهة  (أوغاريتية) قريبة من هذا الاسم سنجد آلهة تدعى (ثمتم Themtm ) وهي التي  يتراءى للبحارة في وسط البحار أنهم يرونها عند انتهاء طرف مدى البحر  بالسماء وتشكل دائرة كونية يلتحم فيها السماء مع البحر.. ونرى عند  السومريين إله اسمه (أن ـ كي) وهو ابن الإلهة (تمو) وهو مسئول عن ظاهرة  التحام السماء بالبحر.. وعندما انفصلا هذين الإلهين الملتحمين نتج عنهم  إلهين (شام ـ السماء) و (تم أو دم أو أديم وهو الأرض) عند الكنعانيين ..  وفي اعتقاد الكنعانيين أن تزاوجا تم مرة أخرى بين إله السماء (شام) مع  الإلهة (أدمة أو أديم ) فولد لهم آلهة أبناء هم ( أرصو ـ أرضو) وأيل  وإخوانهما. ولو انتبه أحد الباحثين في الوقت الحاضر الى فرحة الفلاحين في  مناطق حوران وما حولها عندما ينزل المطر بغزارة فإن شيخا مبتهجا يقول بدون  تكلف : (إلقحت) أي لقد خُصبت الأرض بلقاح السماء وستعطي أُكلها .

أقسام الآلهة عند الكنعانيين والمؤثرات الأخرى:

 كما هي الحضارات والشعوب القديمة، كان الكنعانيون يتشابهون مع السومريين  في تقسيم الآلهة حسب دورها وآثارها .. لكن الكنعانيون كانوا يخشوا أكثر ما  يخشون هو انحباس الأمطار، وما يتعلق بها من قلة واردات الحبوب، فكان المطر  والماء والندى لها دلالات كبيرة غير التي هي اليوم، واكتسبت تلك العلاقة  أهمية كبيرة في اعتقاداتهم. كما كان للعناصر الأربعة المكونة للحياة في  اعتقاداتهم ( والتي أخذها الإغريق عن الكنعانيين) دور في تصور أرباب وآلهة  لتلك العناصر (النار، التراب، الهواء، الماء). والدليل الذي يؤكد أخذ  الإغريق عن الكنعانيين اعتقاداتهم وآلهتهم، هي المقابلة في ذلك العدد  الهائل من أسماء الآلهة في الحضارتين الكنعانية والإغريقية، وكون الحضارة  الكنعانية قد سبقت الحضارة الإغريقية بزمن طويل، فبات من المؤكد استعارة  وتبني تلك الاعتقادات الكنعانية من قبل الإغريق، الذين تعرضوا لاجتياح  كنعاني حربي، وتجاري.

أولا: آلهة الهواء والنار  :

 وهؤلاء الآلهة هم من نسل الإله (عوص) أو (أوسوس) وأصله  (أش) أي النار باللغة الكنعانية، وهو أخ إله السماء (شميم) حيث ظهر من نسله  الإله (دامور) [ليلاحظ القارئ منذ اللحظة كم اسم إله له دلالة في أسماء  المدن في شرق المتوسط] والدامور الآن مدينة في لبنان و(تدمر) مدينة في  سوريا. و(الدامور) هو إله الهواء عند (الأموريين) .. أما الإله الآخر هو  (ملقارت) وهو نظير أو نفسه (هرقل) إله النار عند الإغريق وإله مدينة (صور)  و(قرطاج).

 ثانيا: آلهة الماء والتراب: وينقسمون  الى قسمين:

 أ ـ نسل الآلهة الذكور المولودين من تزاوج  السماء والأرض.. وكل هؤلاء يمثلون المياه بمختلف أشكالها:

 • إيل :  إله المطر
 • بيتيل: إله منبع الأنهار.
 • عتل (أطلس): إله البحر  والملاحة.
 • عاي (أيا): إله المياه البابلي الذي تنسب إليه مدينة عاي  الكنعانية.
 • داجون: إله الجنوب والمطر والأسماك، وأحيانا يوصف كإله  الطقس.
 • سيتون (صيد): إله الصيد البحري (صيدا) ..

 ب ـ نسل  الآلهة الإناث المولودات من تزاوج السماء والأرض، وكلهن يعبرن عن الأرض  (التراب) وهن أخوات الآلهة (عشيرة أو عشتارة أو عشتار) و (ريا) و (بعلتيس) و  (أنوبرت) .

ثالثا: أنصاف الآلهة:

 وهم من الحكماء أو العماليق الذين ظهروا بعد خلق السماء والأرض مباشرة،  وهم من علم الإنسان نواميس الحضارة، وتختلف الروايات في عددهم فهم بين سبعة  واثني عشر.. ومنهم عند الكنعانيين (فوس: الضوء) و (فير: النار) و(فلوكس:  الشعلة) و (هيفسورانيوس: ألواح القصب) و(صيد: الصيد) و (خوسور: الصناعة ) و  (تؤوتوتس: الكتابة) ..

----------


## هيثم الفقى

رابعا: التنين (تيفون) :

 ويطلق عليه  أيضا (يطفن) في الأساطير الكنعانية، ويكون على شكل ثعبان كبير يصارع الآلهة  ( ملقارت .. وهرقل)..

 خامسا: الإنسان

 وهو الكائن الذي ظهر بعد خلق السماء والأرض مطابقا لهما في صورة ذكر  وأنثى هما (شمم وأدمه) (آدم وأدمه) وربما (آدم وحواء) .. واكتمل نسلهما  بسلالات بشرية متتابعة.

 كما ظهرت أجيال من الآلهة بعد هذا التقديم  تتبع :

 أجيال إيل :

 من خلال تزاوج الإلهين (إيل وعشيرة)  ـ حسب اعتقاد الكنعانيين ـ فقد استوليا على كل شيء حتى الماضي، فحذف كهنة  معابد (إيل و عشيرة) كل ما يتعلق بماضي أجدادهما .. وعشيرة بعد زواجها من  إيل يصبح اسمها (إيلات).

 أجيال بعل :

 وهو ملك الآلهة عند  الكنعانيين الذي ينتصر عليها كلها، ويصبح الإله صاحب العرش .. وله من  الأبناء الذكور والبنات من الآلهة التي تدخل في قوى غيبية لا زال الكثير من  سكان الأرض يعتمدونها في تسيير شؤون البشر:

 أ ـ آلهة الكواكب:  وهم آلهة الشمس والقمر والزهرة ويمثل القمر الإله (يرح) وهو إله (أريحا)  والإله (شغش) و قد تزوج الإله (إيل) من الإلهتين (عشيرة وعشتارة) عن طريق  التقبيل فقط وهما (شاليم) نجمة المساء و(شهار) نجمة الصباح .. فأصبح إله  (أورشاليم) ..

 ب ـ آلهة الحرب والنار والشفاء.. وهما الآلهة  (حرون) إله الحرارة، و(اشمون) إله الطب في صيدا .. و(شررافا) إله الشفاء..

 ج ـ آلهة الخصب وهما الإله (أدونيس) إله (جبيل) .. والإله (شان) إله  مدينة (بيسان) أو (بيت شان) ..

 د ـ آلهة الحب والولادة والجبال:  منها (عجالين) إلهة مدينة (عجلون) جبال في الأردن .. والإلهة (بارات) إلهة  مدينة (بيروت) وغيرها ..

 *بعد سيطرة بعل على مقدرات الحياة  وهزيمته لإيل .. أصبحت كل مظاهر الحياة في بلاد الكنعانيين بعلية .. حتى لا  يزال المزارعون في بلاد الشام الذين يعتمدون في زراعتهم على الأمطار  يطلقون عليها (بعلية) .. في حين يطلق عليها المزارعون في العراق (ديمية)  فالشاميون يربطونها بالإله (بعل) والعراقيون يربطونها بالإلهة (أديم) ..  كما تكونت في بلاد الشام حضارة بعلية بنيت حولها الأساطير :

 أ ـ  بعول المدن والأماكن: منها بعل البقاع (بعلبك) وبعل كرم اللوز (كرمل)  وغيرها الكثير ..

 ب ـ بعول الصفات : بعل (أدير) (قدير) [ حيث كانت  تقلب القاف الى ألف عند الكنعانيين ولا زال سكان بعض مدن بلاد الشام  يلتزمون بذلك] وبعل مرقد (الرقص) وبعل بور (فاغر الفم) المؤابي ..

 ج ـ بعول الحضارة (الصناعة) : مثل كوثر و حاسيس ( إلها الفنون والحرف)  و(أوجار) إله الأرض والزراعة وإله (أوجاريت)

 د ـ بعول النار :  منهم الإله (حموت) إله المباخر وإله مدينة (حماة) الذي كان يقدس في شمال  إفريقيا وأطلقوا عليه (حمون) ..

----------

